# Vintage Silvertone guitar, Sceptre amp . Ottawa



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I have that exact same Silvertone!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

No tire kickers... Whats the price ????


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jayoldschool said:


> I have that exact same Silvertone!


I have also a very close one, with peg head "Fender Style.

From original Sears catalogs add;


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Last year I fix the 'B" guitar Mosrite style for a customer who do not sped too much money.
Pickguard broken at output jack

Before and after.




















Repairing amps and guitars is my hobby as an electronics technician.
I don't make a living from this hobby, and I like fixing things that a luthier would take too much time and $$$ for.
I want a guitar or an amp to still be able to serve.
Customer pay $40 for this job
I clean guitar, pots, switches and lubricate tuning machines


----------

